# looking for friends and fun in Al Ain



## myunghee (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all,

I've been here, Al Ain, for 4weeks.
It's been pretty boring 'cause of the hot weather and there are actually not many things I can enjoy.

I'm from Seoul, South Korea. 

I like movies, music and to go out for drinks... and galleries.

I don't think there are real cool places in Al Ain, but for weekend, I can always go to Dubai or Abudabi I think.

It would be very helpful if anyone let me know some good galleries, bars or any cool places I can enjoy or together!

Please email me or drop a line for me!
Thanks.

dejavu_kim a yahoo dot com
myunghee


----------

